# high heel logger boots



## adforester

Hello everyone,
I have a landscaping/hardscaping/arborist company and need to find a nice pair of comfortable boots to work in. I like the looks of the chippewa super loggers alot and like high heels but not sure what others experiences were with heels? Sometimes they tend to tighten up my back does anyone else get any side effects from wearing heels? I love heels but I already have a bad back and knees and feet.


----------



## Grace Tree

I love high heels but sometimes I forget to shave my legs. About the only negative is the darn stubble. Is that what you mean?
Phil


----------



## treeslayer

adforester said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a landscaping/hardscaping/arborist company and need to find a nice pair of comfortable boots to work in. I like the looks of the chippewa super loggers alot and like high heels but not sure what others experiences were with heels? Sometimes they tend to tighten up my back does anyone else get any side effects from wearing heels? I love heels but I already have a bad back and knees and feet.




bet you got a pink saddle, too.....
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rftreeman

treeslayer said:


> bet you got a pink saddle, too.....
> :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

adforester, you ain't never going to live this one down. :hmm3grin2orange:



The correct term is "logger heels", I believe. But NOT "high heels"! :biggrinbounce2:



Mods, can we get this man a new moniker? He's just a lowly "Junior Member". He ought to be promoted to something like, "Mr. High Heels"!


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cedarkerf

BlueRidgeMark said:


> adforester, you ain't never going to live this one down. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term is "logger heels", I believe. But NOT "high heels"! :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, can we get this man a new moniker? He's just a lowly "Junior Member". He ought to be promoted to something like, "Mr. High Heels"!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


Block heel works


----------



## lfnh

Maybe take a look at the Whites Packer.

Whatever boot, seems like a well built shank under the arch,
makes a big difference (at least to me).


----------



## Bounty Hunter

adforester said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a landscaping/hardscaping/arborist company and need to find a nice pair of comfortable boots to work in. I like the looks of the chippewa super loggers alot and like high heels but not sure what others experiences were with heels? Sometimes they tend to tighten up my back does anyone else get any side effects from wearing heels? I love heels but I already have a bad back and knees and feet.



Hey adforester,
You got a lick'in for yer post...ya deserved some of it...kinda...
Bur seriously, thick heels are great for traction especially if you work on slopes...the steeper and looser the more it becomes valuable to have deep heels. That's why woodland firefighters, smoke jumpers, and forestry workers wear 'em. 
It might take a while to get used to thick heels if you normally wear flat soles. Your body has to adjust to the rocked forward feeling when standing flat on level ground and floors. It might take a few weeks, even a couple months. Don't get boots that are too loose, your feet will slide forward and mash yer toes. Lace 'em up tight, especially at the instep...that too might take a getting used too...but ya gotta do it. 
You might just LOVE how the boots feel after the acclimation period...and it might even have a positive effect on your posture and promote good standing and lifting form, which is a GOOD thing for your back. 
I really like my Hoffman's Climbers...I got them at Bailey's, one of ArboritSite's sponsors...and they were inexpensive too, $124.00 for a all leather american made boot. 
Good Luck with your boots...and don't shave yer legs...


----------



## WolverineMarine

Bounty Hunter said:


> Hey adforester,
> You got a lick'in for yer post...ya deserved some of it...kinda...
> Bur seriously, thick heels are great for traction especially if you work on slopes...the steeper and looser the more it becomes valuable to have deep heels. That's why woodland firefighters, smoke jumpers, and forestry workers wear 'em.
> It might take a while to get used to thick heels if you normally wear flat soles. Your body has to adjust to the rocked forward feeling when standing flat on level ground and floors. It might take a few weeks, even a couple months. Don't get boots that are too loose, your feet will slide forward and mash yer toes. Lace 'em up tight, especially at the instep...that too might take a getting used too...but ya gotta do it.
> You might just LOVE how the boots feel after the acclimation period...and it might even have a positive effect on your posture and promote good standing and lifting form, which is a GOOD thing for your back.
> I really like my Hoffman's Climbers...I got them at Bailey's, one of ArboritSite's sponsors...and they were inexpensive too, $124.00 for a all leather american made boot.
> Good Luck with your boots...and don't shave yer legs...



I just went on Baileys bud..what ones are they? I really didnt see any of them for less than $200..


----------



## Bounty Hunter

WolverineMarine said:


> I just went on Baileys bud..what ones are they? I really didnt see any of them for less than $200..



I didn't get 'em online...We stopped by the Bailey's wherehouse on our way to Sacramento...they had some killer deals on sale..."Manager's In Store Specials" or something. We also picked up 3 Rockman forestry helmets and bunch of felling wedges...way less than advertized price. The "store" is tiny, but the wherehouse is huge...like a Costco for Arborists.


----------



## WolverineMarine

Bounty Hunter said:


> I didn't get 'em online...We stopped by the Bailey's wherehouse on our way to Sacramento...they had some killer deals on sale..."Manager's In Store Specials" or something. We also picked up 3 Rockman forestry helmets and bunch of felling wedges...way less than advertized price. The "store" is tiny, but the wherehouse is huge...like a Costco for Arborists.



Damn..wish I had a place like that around here..might to run up to Treeman Supply in MI sometime and see what their showroom looks like..


----------



## Jumper

Wearing something with a logger heel takes a little getting used to but are OK in my books after you break them in.


----------



## treeman73

Last 3 pairs I bought were 8" Carolina logger boots (non-steel toe). Overall, a good and relatively inexpensive boot great for a groundsman. I think I paid like $85 bucks or so. I've looked at the Chippewa boots as well but they seemed more uncomfortable and narrow and a bit more pricy. 

Of course, if you are looking at chainsaw protection boots, that's a whole different story. Better and more expensive boots are out there, but I'd say to try out some Carolina's and see if you like the logger heel. 

Here's a example of some Carolina's:

http://www.supercasuals.com/category.cfm/14?gclid=CKbdyPrn4KUCFRRg2godQn-LoA

Bounty Hunter is right: once you get used to them and break them in a bit, they are a dream. Shoot, I'd buy logger boots for regular work boots now.


----------



## WolverineMarine

I have a pair of Redwings 10" that I use for climbing..only thing I dont like is they make my feet sore every time I wear em..I have had em for like 2 yrs and no matter how much I think I'm used to em..I'm not..idk wtf it is..I need a high heel to fit in with my spikes when I do removals..but god they make it hard on my body..idk..just my 2 cents..


----------



## SDiver40

I like the caroilina brand boots. Ceramic toes instead of the steel toes. Insulated with the water proof membrane. I paid around $125.00 for them and they have lasted well over a year, and shows very little wear.
Tom


----------



## TimberJack_7

WolverineMarine said:


> Damn..wish I had a place like that around here..might to run up to Treeman Supply in MI sometime and see what their showroom looks like..



Well if you get into Cleveland you should run over to Baetzold's off of E.185th, that place is like a tree guy's candy store but bring cash, he will wheel and deal some...Oh yeah, also call before you go....sometimes he ain't open. PM me if you are in the area.


----------



## adforester

hahaha high heels, lol I bought a pair of redwings, whites and chippewa super loggers we'll see how each pans out---:newbie:


----------



## silverzuk

I bought a pair of loggers made by Justin.
I figured with an insole and break in, they would be fine.
I've tried 3 different insoles and worn them for 3 years off and on - they are still the most uncomfortable pair of boots I own.

The arch support is about an inch back further than it should be. 
The next step is to strip out the support and use a good insole with the arch support in the right place.

I still kick myself for buying them thinking I could fix that problem with insoles.


----------



## freeweight

right now i have carolina ,boots arent bad but have no insoles 

best pair i have ever owned or ever put my feet in were GEORGIA BOOT ,now i dunno what/how i ended up with the pair i did they were a gift BUT DAMN ,they lasted 4 years of heavy use then the heal came off ,like i said have no clue why i ended up witht he pair i had but they have 3 insoles THREE ,they lasted almost as long as the boots 

they fit right into one another nobody else seemed to get those insoles and alot of guys around here had georgia boot at that time they were 220$


----------



## 2dogs

White's boots and Nick's boots are the top brands. Wesco is another brand that many people like. If you are going to spend $400.00 on a pair of boots order up the fitting kit from the maker. Better yet fly to Spokane and have them fitted. I have several pairs of White's, some I bought off ebay but I know what I'm looking at.

I have a blown out left knee and wearing White's has been a godsend to me. The arch is substantial and feels great though I don't wear them on concrete because of the increased impact. After I got hurt at work and wore civilian clothes I got special permission to wear my White's lace up packers at work. With Wranglers of course.


----------



## lfnh

2dogs said:


> White's boots and Nick's boots are the top brands. Wesco is another brand that many people like. If you are going to spend $400.00 on a pair of boots order up the fitting kit from the maker. Better yet fly to Spokane and have them fitted. I have several pairs of White's, some I bought off ebay but I know what I'm looking at.
> 
> I have a blown out left knee and wearing White's has been a godsend to me. The arch is substantial and feels great though I don't wear them on concrete because of the increased impact. After I got hurt at work and wore civilian clothes I got special permission to wear my White's lace up packers at work. With Wranglers of course.



Yup. That says it all. Good post.

White's are a new lease on trashed knees.
3rd rebuild on the work pair, 2nd rebuild on the 'nicer' pair.
5-6 years between rebuilds.

Lot a people go spendy on good saws.
Think about spending some of that spendy on good boots that fit.
One of the few 'smarter' things that I've stumble into, lol.


----------



## pbtree

freeweight said:


> right now i have carolina ,boots arent bad but have no insoles
> 
> best pair i have ever owned or ever put my feet in were GEORGIA BOOT ,now i dunno what/how i ended up with the pair i did they were a gift BUT DAMN ,they lasted 4 years of heavy use then the heal came off ,like i said have no clue why i ended up witht he pair i had but they have 3 insoles THREE ,they lasted almost as long as the boots
> 
> they fit right into one another nobody else seemed to get those insoles and alot of guys around here had georgia boot at that time they were 220$



I gotta agree - I bourht a pair of Georgia logger boots years ago, and they lasted like iron and were always comfortable to wear. 

Darn I miss them too....


----------



## jmeritt

You usually get what you pay for with quality work boot brands. I used to own a shoe repair shop and I can attest to what's "inside" these boots that make em comfortable. Most quality work boots have a 1" wide steel shank(that's where your arch support comes from) which is pretty good for most people. The Whites and Wescos have additional support that goes across the entire sole and extends up to the base of your toes. These boots definitely have the best support you can get. I live in Illinois and rebuilt these boots for Ameren utility workers. They like them for climbing on them spikes that stick out of some power poles around here which I assume would be similar to climbing spikes? That large support structure in the boot keeps that small piece of metal you're standing on from pressing up into your foot causing it to hurt over time. If you're going to be on the ground all the time and you want "high heel boot" ask about the shank width(go for at least and 1") I sold Red Wings, Carolina and some Georiga's. All of these brands are quality if you get the USA versions. In my opinion I'd make sure the soles are sewn on not (direct attach) and the heels are nailed on(you should be able to see little nails head in the holes in the bottom of the heel.


----------



## 2dogs

I'm not aware of any White's boots with a steel shank. Maybe their cheaper lines have them but not White's

http://www.whitesboots.com/index.php?dispatch=pages.view&page_id=29


----------



## jmeritt

i should of been more clear, they whites and wescos dont have steel shanks at all if i remember right but there is a piece in there that is made out of a sturdy, almost a fiber board material and it goes all the way across and lengthwise up to the base of the toes. sorry about that. I was trying to make a comparison between those and the steel shank boots like RedWing, Carolina and such.


----------



## lfnh

It was very interesting to read your take on boots, esp
since you spent alot of time repairing/rebuilding them.


----------



## jmeritt

i wrote it because i agree with your post. Saw so many people that came in from many different trades that spend top dollar on all the tools for their trade but often forgot to spend some quality money on their footwear that saves your knees and back over the long run


----------



## 2dogs

jmeritt said:


> i wrote it because i agree with your post. Saw so many people that came in from many different trades that spend top dollar on all the tools for their trade but often forgot to spend some quality money on their footwear that saves your knees and back over the long run



Yep that is what good boots are all about. Providing the proper arch so your back and knees can do their job at the proper angle. I love wearing Uggs and romeos but they have allowed my arch to break down so that I now have plantar faciaitis.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I wear Caterpillar Indiana's, 8", gecko traction, real comfy, great for climbing, the soles have great traction,they don't get stuck. Local farm implement is only place that has them around here. About 100 bucks. Never had the logger boots, tried some on once, don't think I could get used to the "High Heels"!


----------



## treeslayer

2dogs said:


> Yep that is what good boots are all about. Providing the proper arch so your back and knees can do their job at the proper angle. I love wearing Uggs and romeos but they have allowed my arch to break down so that I now have plantar faciaitis.



All 3 of my daughters wear UGGS, whats your story......never mind, don't ask, don't tell.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## indiansprings

They use to make a lotof the Chippewa's about 30 miles NE of where I live.
They are owned by Justin now. I just bought my oldest son a pair of 10" chip's with the taller heel, prolly a 1.5-2" they are lined and waterproof but I didn't get the steel toe, vibram sole for 110.00 at the Justin outlet at Joplin, Mo.
Justin has factory owned outlets at Joplin and Monett, Mo. where they carry a extensive line of Chip and Justin work boots at a fraction of the regular price.
I would go find the size and style I needed and call one of the outlets up, buy it with a cc and have them ship the boots to you. The only thing wrong with the boots they sell is cosmetic blemishes, most of the time you have a hard time even telling were it is. A little scratch, uneven dye on the heel compared to the 
toe. After I recover from what the wife spent on xmas, I think I'm going to buy a set of the Chip's they seem to be the same quality of my USA made Danner's.


----------



## Rickytree

Jumper said:


> Wearing something with a logger heel takes a little getting used to but are OK in my books after you break them in.


 
Bought a pair of Hoffman's last year and love them. Talk about a long 2 months to break them in. I had callus' on the top and back of my feet. Still pinch in front alittle but they fit like gloves now. Can't see going back to a regular work boot. They just don't last with me. I have a feeling that the Hoffman's are going to last a long time. They are built to last forsure and worth the money.


----------



## dellwas

Get them in Canada, or stateside? If Canada, what's the source?

TIA



Rickytree said:


> Bought a pair of Hoffman's last year and love them. Talk about a long 2 months to break them in. I had callus' on the top and back of my feet. Still pinch in front alittle but they fit like gloves now. Can't see going back to a regular work boot. They just don't last with me. I have a feeling that the Hoffman's are going to last a long time. They are built to last forsure and worth the money.


----------



## Rickytree

dellwas said:


> Get them in Canada, or stateside? If Canada, what's the source?
> 
> TIA


 
I believe I got them from Wesspur and they shipped to the door. Its better to pick up from the states rather than getting charged duty. Their theives those brokers.. 
They are great boots and will last you a long time. I was going through a pair every 6 to 8 months. These I can see getting 2or 3 yrs forsure.


----------



## dellwas

Thanks! I hear ya on Brokers, that's why I won't deal with any company that won't ship via USPS as their broker fee is $5, while couriers can charge up to 30% of the cost of the shipped item's cost. Actually, there are 3 class-action lawsuits in Canada against UPS, Purolator, and Fedex about this. I've been lucky on Duty, very seldom been charged for it (duty and brokerage fees are not the same thing). On nipping into the States, little difficult as the closest border crossing is around 800K away. I know some companies have "Cdn. Divisions" that get around all of this. Bailey's does, but I've never had any luck with them, tried placing 4 orders this year, and only one was successful, they were always out of stock, or some such BS.



Rickytree said:


> I believe I got them from Wesspur and they shipped to the door. Its better to pick up from the states rather than getting charged duty. Their theives those brokers..
> They are great boots and will last you a long time. I was going through a pair every 6 to 8 months. These I can see getting 2or 3 yrs forsure.


----------



## 2dogs

treeslayer said:


> All 3 of my daughters wear UGGS, whats your story......never mind, don't ask, don't tell.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well this is a thread about men wearing high heels!

EVERYBODY...I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK....


----------



## Rickytree

dellwas said:


> Thanks! I hear ya on Brokers, that's why I won't deal with any company that won't ship via USPS as their broker fee is $5, while couriers can charge up to 30% of the cost of the shipped item's cost. Actually, there are 3 class-action lawsuits in Canada against UPS, Purolator, and Fedex about this. I've been lucky on Duty, very seldom been charged for it (duty and brokerage fees are not the same thing). On nipping into the States, little difficult as the closest border crossing is around 800K away. I know some companies have "Cdn. Divisions" that get around all of this. Bailey's does, but I've never had any luck with them, tried placing 4 orders this year, and only one was successful, they were always out of stock, or some such BS.



I've always had great service with Baileys. I would try them again maybe. I always ordered from the states soo could be a different scenario.


----------



## TreeClimber57

dellwas said:


> (duty and brokerage fees are not the same thing).


 
Correct, most things come in duty free.. may pay GST/HST.. but no duty.
But brokerage fees is another story, which is why we went and got our own broker (you can specify broker you want used - even if shipped via UPS, etc). We found UPS to be one of worst on brokerage fees.. but USPS is the best if you can get shipper to use it.


----------



## dellwas

Nope, 4 times is enough, besides I get dealer pricing from 3 Cdn. companies now...



Rickytree said:


> I've always had great service with Baileys. I would try them again maybe. I always ordered from the states soo could be a different scenario.


----------



## dellwas

The companies I deal with either use USPS or I don't purchase from them. Didn't know one could specify their own broker though, I may PM you to learn more, if you don't mind.



TreeClimber57 said:


> Correct, most things come in duty free.. may pay GST/HST.. but no duty.
> But brokerage fees is another story, which is why we went and got our own broker (you can specify broker you want used - even if shipped via UPS, etc). We found UPS to be one of worst on brokerage fees.. but USPS is the best if you can get shipper to use it.


----------



## IcePick

Whatever you get make sure it's american made.


----------



## TreeClimber57

IcePick said:


> Whatever you get make sure it's american made.


 
Well, I am not quite that narrow a focus 

Especially since I live in Canada.

But anything made in America, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, England, Germany, Italy, Sweden.. (anything European).. fits the bill for me.

After all the saws I have are all European.. as are the back pack blowers, etc.. but honestly most of the rest of it is American!

Pay a bit more but service is usually good.. as well as quality. Buy it right, buy it once..

Since this was about boots.. I usually buy Viberg.. for a climbing boot they are hard to beat..

Welcome to Workboot.com - Viberg Boots

Not cheap.. but good as any on planet.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Wes and Cody make a great boot! :hmm3grin2orange: ( inside joke)
Jeff 

Wesco Boots


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Wes and Cody make a great boot! :hmm3grin2orange: ( inside joke)
> Jeff
> 
> Wesco Boots


 
Probably the best boot ever made! And I know, see my avatar, yeah, I know Boots!
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> Probably the best boot ever made!



The best "boot".. 

Singular 

What good is one boot.. even if it is the best :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> The best "boot"..
> 
> Singular
> 
> What good is one boot.. even if it is the best :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ah, ya got me! Guess I should rep ya!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

*Lefty*



TreeClimber57 said:


> The best "boot"..
> 
> Singular
> 
> What good is one boot.. even if it is the best :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I am not sure if I should tell you about Lefty if you don't know about Wes and Cody! :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff ( they were pioneers! Search it.)
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeClimber57

jefflovstrom said:


> I am not sure if I should tell you about Lefty if you don't know about Wes and Cody! :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff ( they were pioneers! Search it.)
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yeah.. have heard about em..

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rickytree

dellwas said:


> Nope, 4 times is enough, besides I get dealer pricing from 3 Cdn. companies now...


 
Hey what are you ordering from these companies and what are some prices? Could you PM me with the details? Thanks and much appreciated. 


RESPECT!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> Yeah.. have heard about em..
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
But did I tell you about Lefty? Oh, how tragic!
Jeff


----------



## Krokit

treeman73 said:


> Last 3 pairs I bought were 8" Carolina logger boots (non-steel toe). Overall, a good and relatively inexpensive boot great for a groundsman. I think I paid like $85 bucks or so. I've looked at the Chippewa boots as well but they seemed more uncomfortable and narrow and a bit more pricy.
> 
> Of course, if you are looking at chainsaw protection boots, that's a whole different story. Better and more expensive boots are out there, but I'd say to try out some Carolina's and see if you like the logger heel.
> 
> Here's a example of some Carolina's:
> 
> Carolina Logger Boots - Discount Prices, Free Shipping
> 
> Bounty Hunter is right: once you get used to them and break them in a bit, they are a dream. Shoot, I'd buy logger boots for regular work boots now.


 i have a pair of the carolinas and i love them.if you have a national work wear the y seel them there and others like the chipawa and a few others ,cant remenber all the brands they had. I got mine for 85 bucks and they are a very good boot


----------



## rustyolred

Love my Chippewas. Last pair lasted over 2 years of being worn 12-16 hours a day. I hope this next pair lasts that long.


Rusty


----------



## Stihlcutter

adforester said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a landscaping/hardscaping/arborist company and need to find a nice pair of comfortable boots to work in. I like the looks of the chippewa super loggers alot and like high heels but not sure what others experiences were with heels? Sometimes they tend to tighten up my back does anyone else get any side effects from wearing heels? I love heels but I already have a bad back and knees and feet.


 
Georgia Logger Steel Toe Work Boot, G8320, Georgia - Georgia Boot -

Georgia Gore-Tex Steel Toe Logger Boots, G9380, Georgia - Georgia Boot -

The first link was my my first pair of high top heeled boots. They lasted 6 years being worn 5-6 days a week. I to also own a landscaping/tree service company. The second pair are a little more insulated and they are what i currently wear. Both are great boots and Georgia Boot is a great company to do business with. My .2
-ac


----------



## Scrat

Stihlcutter said:


> Georgia Logger Steel Toe Work Boot, G8320, Georgia - Georgia Boot -
> 
> Georgia Gore-Tex Steel Toe Logger Boots, G9380, Georgia - Georgia Boot -
> 
> The first link was my my first pair of high top heeled boots. They lasted 6 years being worn 5-6 days a week. I to also own a landscaping/tree service company. The second pair are a little more insulated and they are what i currently wear. Both are great boots and Georgia Boot is a great company to do business with. My .2
> -ac


 
Got the same ones now and my old Georgia boots got retired from climbing to motorcycles and yard work. 15 years and still waterproof! Good boot


----------



## silverzuk

indiansprings said:


> They use to make a lotof the Chippewa's about 30 miles NE of where I live.
> They are owned by Justin now.


 
All Justin's I have seen in the last few years are made in China. They are crap compared to the old Justin boots I have had.


----------



## Jumper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg&feature=fvsr

"I cut down trees, wear high heels, suspenders and a bra......." LOL


----------



## treemandan

Bounty Hunter said:


> Hey adforester,
> You got a lick'in for yer post...ya deserved some of it...kinda...
> Bur seriously, thick heels are great for traction especially if you work on slopes...the steeper and looser the more it becomes valuable to have deep heels. That's why woodland firefighters, smoke jumpers, and forestry workers wear 'em.
> It might take a while to get used to thick heels if you normally wear flat soles. Your body has to adjust to the rocked forward feeling when standing flat on level ground and floors. It might take a few weeks, even a couple months. Don't get boots that are too loose, your feet will slide forward and mash yer toes. Lace 'em up tight, especially at the instep...that too might take a getting used too...but ya gotta do it.
> You might just LOVE how the boots feel after the acclimation period...and it might even have a positive effect on your posture and promote good standing and lifting form, which is a GOOD thing for your back.
> I really like my Hoffman's Climbers...I got them at Bailey's, one of ArboritSite's sponsors...and they were inexpensive too, $124.00 for a all leather american made boot.
> Good Luck with your boots...and don't shave yer legs...


 
See, my experiance is exactly the opposite. I think you get crappy traction and I feel like my butt is sticking out in those boots.
I use a relatively flat healed boot with thick rubber lugs that have good tackiness and aren't to hard. I think the high healed logger boot sucks in design.


----------



## Jumper

treemandan said:


> See, my experiance is exactly the opposite. I think you get crappy traction and I feel like my butt is sticking out in those boots.
> I use a relatively flat healed boot with thick rubber lugs that have good tackiness and aren't to hard. I think the high healed logger boot sucks in design.



One advantage to them is that hooks/spikes/climbers are not dragging on the ground of you have to walk even a short distance in 'em...


----------



## ronnyb

The bad part of logger heels is once they start to wear your back will pay the price. The heels start to wear and it throws the alignment of your hips and spine off. I switched to the Danner Quarry boots which have a pretty flat heel but still is enough to keep your spikes in place. some of the best boots I've evef owned.


----------



## tree md

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAxUIjJrFKQ


----------



## victoria stiles

Double and sometimes triple mid-soles of the purest leather were used, along with hand crafted outsole spikes. These boots catered to the needs of loggers who worked in the forest and had to drift logs of wood down the river.


----------

